# Good lilly for 10 gallon?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I am looking for a lilly plant that will grow to the top of the tank in a 10 gallon.

3watts/gallon and I use the hagen CO2 system. Sand substrate mixed with some laterite.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank specs please...........


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Walmart bulbs. Cheap and easy to grow.


----------

